# Question about embroidering on gloves



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Question regarding embroidering on gloves. Is it advisable or to stitch on leather type gloves. Thought of having my trademark name embroidered on the top side of riding gloves for equestrians and bikers, full finger and fingerless styles. Looking for glove source for something similar as these 2 links offer at retail. 

Gloves Online: : MCR NINJA ICE COATED GLOVES, Cold Resistant Gloves 

Gloves Online: : WOMEN'S LAMBSKIN LEATHER GLOVES, Leather Gloves

Any wholesalers or suppliers like these, and that include fingerless styles? I've looked at the recos on previous posts and they wouldn't work for me.

Thank you so much in advance for any help in enlightening me. 
Sandra


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

On most embroidery machines, you can't get the free-arm very far down a glove. You may be able to catch the very top. I expect anything over the back of the hand would need to be done before the glove is assembled completely.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the enlightenment. Appreciate it.

Sandra


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fast Frames has something that might work for embroidery on gloves.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

DON'T DO IT. If you have any religion, you will lose it trying to do gloves.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> DON'T DO IT. If you have any religion, you will lose it trying to do gloves.


Well said. Cursing and drinking are a frequent consequence of embroidery on gloves and other difficult items.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> Well said. Cursing and drinking are a frequent consequence of embroidery on gloves and other difficult items.


Dang! All this time I thought it was just the hats!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

What, gloves are not a problem. We have the small tubular adapter on our Tajimas and use it to embroider on gloves, shirt sleeves, some shirt pockets etc. we just did the back of the hand on a very petite ladies glove. 

With that said, most gloves in the retail world are done flat panel prior to assembly.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

AndTees said:


> Dang! All this time I thought it was just the hats!




Caps fall under the "other difficult items". Yeah, I always tell me wife when she says "oh yeah, we can embroider it" that I would rather have a root canal.

We own a shop that does a lot of monogramming and the crap that people come up with. Ugggghhhhhh. "I want my kid's name on the on the front with each letter a different color and her name is Mary Elizabeth. By the way it is a 6 month onesie". Those people have too much fricken time on their hands. 

Thanks for allowing me to vent.


----------



## J & J Unlimited (Oct 27, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a company that can supply imprinted, embossed, branded leather gloves. We are an ASI distributor.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

J & J Unlimited said:


> Can anyone recommend a company that can supply imprinted, embossed, branded leather gloves. We are an ASI distributor.


If you are an ASI distributor you should be able to do a search on the ASI database and find a supplier. Isn't that a part of what you pay for?


----------



## J & J Unlimited (Oct 27, 2009)

My request was not about what an ASI distributor receives for membership. I'm sorry you missed the point. I just mentioned that we belong to that association. ASI and promotional product distributors utilize many sources to supply their customers needs and not all manufactures belong to ASI. We are looking for a company that can supply leather gloves and has the capability to brand or logo them in quantity.


----------

